# When to neuter



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Has anyone else on this forum been advised by their vet to wait to have their male chi neutered? I wanted Frodo 'done' once he hit 6 months, but the vet told me he shouldn't have the op until a) his adult teeth were through (because that meant his skeletal development was complete; and b) he began to lift his leg (because apparently not doing that would make him "less masculine". Guess what gender the vet was....). 

I think all of Frodo's teeth are through, but he's still not lifting his leg. However, while still basically a happy and sociable little chap, he's becoming more confrontational with some dogs. He's also getting more sexually interested in Florrie by the day, and I've had to rescue her from some quite determined attempts at ravishment. 

I've just about had enough. I have no intentions of keeping him intact: I have neither the experience or desire to do so, and I'll think he'll be far happier neutered. What do you think about the advice I've been given - should I hang on and wait?


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I always tell people to look at this site and decide for them self on when & if they spay/neuter their dogs.

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Personally I would get him done as soon as he hits 6 months. Jaxx was done at 6 months and we had no problems at all. Since both of your pups are Merle's I wouldn't want to risk an accidental mating that could cause blind/deaf pups. 
We are going to have to have Jaxx's baby teeth pulled soon but since he was neutered at 6 months we have never had any issues with marking or humping.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Mine aren't merles, Amy Jo, but I agree that I don't want any little accidents! Frodo is now 7 months, and Florrie is 4 months, so she's still little. It's more the aggression I'm concerned with, really. At all of 6 lbs he's overflowing with big-boy confidence, and his swagger is going to get him into trouble one of these days!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

There is a lot of research that suggests it is best to wait until a dog is fully mature before neutering. They need their hormones intact to develop properly.I wouldn't dream of having a 6 month old puppy neutered, I would be much happier waiting until at least a year old for a toy breed, two for a large breed.
I think your vet sounds very sensible.
Humping and aggression are not necessarily linked to hormone levels, so neutering may not resolve these issues.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

My vet told me to wait 2 years actually, I was in shock!
We neuter Laska when he was about 7 months and I actually regret not doing a little bit sooner.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Just wanted to add, that is what I would do (I am not a fan of routine spay/neuters.)
Frodo is your dog, so if you want to neuter early you are perfectly entitled to insist on it.


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

I had Milo neutered as soon as he hit 6 months and have no regrets. Although he hadn't started lifting his leg and he does still squat now. He is a happy and healthy dog and if I had another I would do exactly the same.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies: I really appreciate you taking the time to answer. I have always had my cats neutered at 6 months, no messing, so I had no idea that so many debates exist around the issue. I didn't know of the idea that it might be good to wait. Bottom line - I want what's best for Frodo, whatever it takes. I'm going to have to think it over. At least if I decide to still go ahead now, it will be an informed decision.


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I wanted to add that none of my mom's (6 + a lot of rescues that were re-homed) or grandpa's dogs (7) ever had decreased aggression levels after getting neutered/spayed but one of my mom's did have increased aggression and can't even be around the dogs that he was great with before he got neutered so I would not suggest neutering for temperament reasons.


----------

